# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital Deepak, digital clone of Deepak Chopra

## Airicist

Developer - AI Foundation

Deepak Chopra

digitaldeepak.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Deepak Chopra made a digital clone of himself, and other celebs could soon follow"
I spoke with Digital Deepak and then talked to the real one: Here's a preview of how celebrities could AI themselves.

by Scott Stein
December 5, 2019

----------

